

Ask HN: How do you choose a startup to work at as an early employee? - architv07

I am an engineering undergraduate currently in my final year (New Delhi, India). Soon I&#x27;ll be graduating and working in a job. I&#x27;ve always found working at startups more rewarding than working at large or mid size tech firms. I am interested in joining a startup as an early employee. But the problem is how do I identify a startup which works with cutting edge technology and has the right people to do the job? That is how do you identify a startup that could be equivalent of Google, Dropbox, Microsoft, Stripe and the likes. There is tons of data here at Hacker News, Angel list, Crunch Base, TNW index but I find it hard to filter out the noise from the signal.
======
bosky101
i've been there myself.

    
    
        - pick an area that interests you ( or are willing to spend some time). 
        - search for startups/roles with those keywords
        - perhaps mail the founders
    

Lot of startup employees, give juicy traction info at conferences

check out the talk proposals and speaker profiles at conferences like
[http://fifthelephant.talkfunnel.com/2015/](http://fifthelephant.talkfunnel.com/2015/)

FWIW you can ping me. bosky at helpshift dotc0m

~B

